# Old Accurist Watch



## Accurist

Hi, recently i had this Accurist watch handed down to me. Could anyone help me with identifying the year it was made and any other information about the watch. I have been looking on the web for the last week but unable to find anything on this particular watch.

Any help would be appreciated.

http://s1120.photobucket.com/home/Accurist11


----------



## Mikrolisk

Maybe they are the makers of your watch:

http://www.accurist.co.uk

founded 1946 in London

But also Accurist was a trade mark from the Britix Watch Co (see movement denotation) from Lengnau, or from Bulova!

Andreas


----------



## Accurist

I am aware they are the makers but trying to find a date when made and info on the movement.


----------



## pg tips

here are the pics, it would have been quite an expensive watch when new, triple date moon phase was not common, quite small I'd say? poss 50's?


----------



## mel

I'd say your right on about the size, it's a 16mil strap, so that gives an idea maybe 32mm without crown. Rather nice as well, original poster, have you searched (google) on "Britix watches" to see what comes up. 

:welcome: to :rltb: it's a great place to be :yes:

Many small (almost "cottage industry") independent Swiss makers were swallowed up by bigger groups during the gradual decline of the Swiss industry triggered by the Quartz revolution with cheap yet accurate watches available everywhere at low prices - even a petrol station near you :lol: Any history these smaller companies had might have been lost in the process, or alternatively, Britix may have been A SUB-CONTRACTOR of some kind, and simply assembled movements and cases on behalf of "Accurist" It was not unknown for these smaller companies to have as few employees as ten or less! :yes:

HTH a tad

:weed:


----------



## Accurist

Hi, thanks for the replies, the measurements are around 30mm. I have googled Britix and still could not find anything on this watch, seems to be quite rare. I know my poppa bought it shortly after ww2 and it had only just been released, so it must be late 40's or early 50's.

When I got it the watch the day, month and moon feature did not work, I had it fixed by a watchmaker that specializes in Swiss movement and now works beautifully.


----------



## andyclient

It looks pretty much the same as my dads 21st watch which i can accurately date to 1948 so your estimate is about right i would guess cheers

Andy


----------



## Accurist

That is very similar, have you any idea what is the value?


----------



## andyclient

Accurist said:


> That is very similar, have you any idea what is the value?


No i'm afraid not ,its sentimental value to me is obviously priceless but its retail value I wouldn't really know sorry


----------

